# Étymologie du verbe français « saper » (bien s'habiller)



## CarlosRapido

NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION : Cette discussion qui s'est développé dans un fil ouvert dans le Forum Vocabulaire français-anglais sur l'étymologie du verbe français saper a été déplacée au Forum Etymology & History of Languages.

-------------

Comment est-on passés de *saper = détruire par le bas* à *saper = (s')habiller*?

note; saper = aussi manger en faisant des bruits de bouche excessifs au Canada.


----------



## OLN

Les deux ne semblent pas liés.
(se) saper pour dire (s')habiller est de l'argot.


----------



## Mumus09

Je suis d'accord pour l'expression argotique "bien sapé!. L'expression  "bien habillé(e)" peut aussi convenir si on veut une traduction "neutre".


----------



## Annalees

Vous êtes d'accord avec quoi, Mumus09? Je pense que la question portait sur l'orthorgraphe, plus que sur la traduction.


----------



## CarlosRapido

Ma question est, comment le mot saper est-il venu a vouloir dire s'habiller.  Je sais bien que ce sens de saper est argotique, mais même l'argot a une étymologie.


----------



## Annalees

This is what I have found:
_(Verbe 1)_ De l’italien _zappare_ (« piocher, creuser »)._
(Verbe 2)_ Origine obscure, peut-être lié au précédent avec le sens de « tailler [un vêtement] », de là « vêtir ». *

Verbe 1*
*saper* /sa.pe/ _transitif_ 1er groupe (conjugaison)


Travailler avec le pic et la pioche à détruire les fondations d’un édifice, d’un bastion, etc.
_Saper une muraille, la *saper* par le pied, par le fondement._ 
 
_(Figuré)_ Détruire les fondements d’une religion, d’une morale, d’une doctrine politique, etc.
_Spinoza *sapa* les fondements de la foi, et ne tendait pas moins qu’à renverser l’édifice de la religion._ — (Frédéric II & Voltaire, _L’Anti-Machiavel_, 1739 (édition de 1947)) 
 
*
Verbe 2*
*saper* /sa.pe/ _transitif_ 1er groupe (conjugaison)


_(Populaire)_ Habiller.
_Qu’est-ce que je suis mal *sapé* !_


----------



## Language Hound

CarlosRapido said:


> Ma question est, comment le mot saper est-il venu *à* vouloir dire s'habiller? Je sais bien que ce sens de saper est argotique, mais même l'argot a une étymologie.


D'après Wiktionnaire:

*Étymologie*
_(Verbe 1)_ De l’italien _zappare_ (« piocher, creuser »).
_(*Verbe 2*)_ Origine obscure, peut-être lié au précédent avec *le sens de « tailler [un vêtement] », de là « vêtir ». *(Source)

EDIT:  I was busy typing when Annalees' post appeared!


----------



## Nicomon

J'ajoute au post d'Annalees ce qu'il est écrit dans le Petit Robert :

*saper (se)* [sape]*verbe pronominal*
*étym.* 1926; participe passé 1919 ◊ origine inconnue, peut-être du provençal _sapa_ « parer, habiller »
*Fam.*S'habiller.*➙**se fringuer.*

*saper* [sape]*verbe intransitif*(conjugaison*1*)
*étym.*1903 ◊ mot saintongeais, d'origine onomatopéique
■ Région. (Canada) Fam.Faire du bruit en mangeant, en buvant.


----------



## CarlosRapido

You'll have to learn to use more than 2 fingers LH 

Thank you all for your contributions, if the Wiki is so unhelpful, I doubt that we'll find an answer soon.

P't-être que ça a voir avec le fait que la plupart des gens s'habillent en commençant par couvrir leur fondement


----------



## CarlosRapido

Ah! Merci Nico, déjà cette piste est plus prometteuse...


----------



## OLN

CarlosRapido said:


> Comment est-on passés de *saper = détruire par le bas* à *saper = (s')habiller*?
> (...) Je sais bien que ce sens de saper est argotique, mais même l'argot a une étymologie.


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'on n'est apparemment pas passé de l'un à l'autre ;  _saper_ en argot ne correspond pas au sens différent d'un même mot _saper_, mais est un autre mot homonyme.
Beaucoup de mots en argot, langue orale des mendiants et voleurs, ne sont pas des dérivés ou des détournements, mais des originaux de provenance parfois obscure.


----------



## Arnotti

OLN said:


> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'on n'est apparemment pas passé de l'un à l'autre ;  _saper_ en argot ne correspond pas au sens différent d'un même mot _saper_, mais est un autre mot homonyme.
> Beaucoup de mots en argot, langue orale des mendiants et voleurs, ne sont pas des dérivés ou des détournements, mais des originaux de provenance parfois obscure.


Bonjour!

Saper dans le sens de bien s'habiller vient de l'acronyme SAPE (Société des ambianceurs et des personnes élégantes), un mouvement des Congo (République du Congo et République Démocratique du Congo). Ses adeptes se font appeler les sapeurs, des hommes se voulant élégants et raffinés, et pratiquent la sapologie. De SAPE est parti le verbe saper dans le sens de bien s'habiller, initialement dans les diaspora congolaises en Belgique et en France et s'est ensuite généralisé. Le sens de ce mot date des années 1960 seulement.


----------



## fdb

Arnotti said:


> Le sens de se mot date des années 1960 seulement.



Le mot est attesté en France depuis 1919.

SAPER : Définition de SAPER (« saper 3 »)


----------



## Arnotti

fdb said:


> Le mot est attesté en France depuis 1919.
> 
> SAPER : Définition de SAPER (« saper 3 »)


Une petite erreur de ma part. Le mouvement SAPE s'est popularisé dans les années 1960. Mais il existait bien avant cela.


----------



## Nicomon

Bienvenue sur le forum, Arnotti.  

J'ajoute à ton message ce lien vers une page de Wikipedia, d'où j'ai extrait ce qui suit :
Société des ambianceurs et des personnes élégantes — Wikipédia


> L'inventeur du mot « SAPE », serait Christian Loubaki, homme à tout faire travaillant dans le quartier huppé du seizième arrondissement à Paris, qui aurait observé ses employeurs s'habiller et profiter des vieux vêtements qu'ils lui offraient.
> En 1978, avec la complicité de Koffino Massamba, Christian Loubaki crée la première boutique : _La Saperie_ à Bacongo
> (le quartier par excellence de la sape au Congo). Stervos Niarcos est un autre nom de la sapologie. Fondateur de la religion _Kitendi_ (« tissu » ou « matière », en Lingala).


 Il y a d'autres liens en bas de page. Les plus curieux pourront lire aussi :
LES SAPEURS DU CONGO BRAZZAVILLE, CES NEO-DANDYS


> *Les origines de ce mouvement* *remonteraient à la période coloniale*, où les aristocrates mettaient un point d’honneur à s’habiller avec des matières importées pour se distinguer des autochtones. C’est de là que serait née, cette philosophie.
> Ce serait d’abord une manière de se distinguer, de se démarquer des autres en portant des vêtements de grandes qualités.


----------

